# Caviar experience



## manhattanbike (Aug 4, 2018)

doing caviar since 2 week. pick up and dropp of locations are to far. getting order tribeca to upper west side , soho to midtown. also tipping is horrible. anyone having same issue in Nyc market is well ?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Chicago from my experience not all that. I would stick with GH in suburbs. Potholes and traffic in city so bad.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

manhattanbike said:


> doing caviar since 2 week. pick up and dropp of locations are to far. getting order tribeca to upper west side , soho to midtown. also tipping is horrible. anyone having same issue in Nyc market is well ?


How much are your milestones?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Caviar is the gold standard in terms of actual pay. Hope it works out for you.


----------

